# Raptors @ Jazz, Jan. 17th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (13-24) @ *Utah Jazz* (19-19)
January 17th, 2006, 9:00 PM EST
The Score








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Keith McLeod, Gordan Giricek, Andrei Kirilenko, Mehmet Okur, Jarron Collins*</center>


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

****, a 9pm start that sucks.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

why isn't deron williams starting?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> why isn't deron williams starting?


Old School Jerry Sloan man. Rookies don't get to start.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Utah played in LA last night, so hopefully we can take advantage of the fact that they are probably fatigued. Then again the Jazz are pretty solid on the second game of a back to back. After starting out pretty slow in those games, they have played much better of late, and now have a 5-6 record in those second games in 2 nights.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The worst thing about a 9PM start is that I'm probably going to miss some of That 70's Show at 10:30 since the game will be on.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

One of those games that I won't mind losing since it might push DEN down.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna b a crazy game. go raps!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> One of those games that I won't mind losing since it might push DEN down.


I know what you mean. Kind of like yesterday where Denver played Chicago. If Chicago loses, we inch closer to a playoff spot, but if Denver loses it helps our chances in landing a better pick. 
It's a win win situation.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I know what you mean. Kind of like yesterday where Denver played Chicago. If Chicago loses, we inch closer to a playoff spot, but if Denver loses it helps our chances in landing a better pick.
> It's a win win situation.


that's awesome, tk. one of the most important issues in raptorland, i think, is the dark cloud that's been sitting overhead for years. what i mean is that there are still many people who would view the same scenario as being *lose-lose*, as i'm sure you know, and i'm glad that we have some fans moving out of that corner. i think it's important.

it's a sign of incremental change, and that's a _winning_ proposition imo.

peace


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

This is a tough game, they need to have bosh to play high post to keep Kirilenko away from the basket, it also won't suprise me if they start Bonner instead of araujo.

as usual Utah will play a lot of pick and rolls and screens so raps really need to be active and rotate and avoid having too many match up problems. I would assume mitchell will use quite a bit of zone tonight


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

giricek, okur and harpring will burn us if he does. these aren't the knicks. they can shoot.

tough, tough game. they need to come out gunning and keep up the intensity all game. 

who cares about picks and denver. this team needs to start winning and getting respect. winning solves everything...not lotto balls.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Why's Keith McLeod's picture so small? lol
Okur will burn us today


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

hopefully the raps will be able to take advantage of the fact that the jazz played yesterday and come out with a lot of intensity. i have a feeling that if the raps run A LOT, the jazz will start to wear out.

GO RAPS!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

A 9pm start??.....sweeeet. I dont have bball practice tomorrow morning....so i might watch the game.

I think fatigue will kick into the Jazz's game, since they are playing a back-to-back game, so the Raptors better take full advantage of it. But still, I don't expect the Raps to win this one, but anything can happen 



*Lets Go  Raptors.*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way, the Jazz are 0-3 in 2nd games of a back to back at home.
Hopefully we can extend that streak.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way, the Jazz are 0-3 in 2nd games of a back to back at home.
> Hopefully we can extend that streak.


Cool cool.

This game will be a toughy, but I think we can pull it off.
Also, a win here will be great to start the raptors road trip.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Kirilenko needs to go back with the faux hawk.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

shookem said:


> ****, a 9pm start that sucks.


Haha true..starts 8pm here in Winnipeg


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> This game will be a toughy, but I think we can pull it off.
> Also, a win here will be great to start the raptors road trip.


i think so too. =)

btw, your avatar is fantastic! :clap:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont know but this jazz team scares me


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> i dont know but this jazz team scares me


It's probably because of Mehmet Okur. Weren't you saying how Turkish players are just dominating the NBA of late?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Go Raptors!!!


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

The Jazz have always been a tricky team when playing the Raptors. They always seem to have big games against us but tonight I feel lucky. I think Mo-Pete is going to have a big game offensively/defensively and I hope Sunday's game has given Calderon confidence that will carry over into tonight's ballgame even if he is coming off the bench. Raptors win by 6!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's probably because of Mehmet Okur. Weren't you saying how Turkish players are just dominating the NBA of late?


 oh yeah then i rode naked down yonge st on a donkey


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Stop complaining about the time - little girls..


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Stop complaining about the time - little girls..


For real " i can't stay up too late" and "this porridge is too hot" Heee heeee


The real thing thats scaring me tonight is Milt the human highlight film Palacio. He's their main guy from what I've heard . . . .


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

lol^^
alright, about 10 mins till tipoff, I guess im gonna watch the game since i have no homework, nuttin else to do except bbb.net and MSN.

I predict a win 
Lets Go RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> The worst thing about a 9PM start is that I'm probably going to miss some of That 70's Show at 10:30 since the game will be on.


  70's show is the best can't w8 till thursday for the new episode :biggrin: 

lets hope the raps pick off where they left on sunday and come off to a strong start

prediction: raps 102-95 no1 can stop bosh, and bosh gets 27 and 12 rebs

7. Philadelphia --- 
8. Washington 0.5 
9. Chicago 3.0 
10. Boston 4.0 
11. Orlando 4.0 
12. New York 4.5 (marbury is injuired and wont play tom :biggrin
*13. Toronto 5.0 *
14. Charlotte 7.5 
15. Atlanta 7.5

raps only 5 games from the 7th spot and 4.5 games fo 8th spot still have the opportunity to get into the playoffs :clap:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

shookem said:


> Old School Jerry Sloan man. Rookies don't get to start.


he was starting earlier this year, but since he missed couple of games due to ear infection and the Utah's winning streak coincided with Mcleod taking Williams spot in the starting line up so Jerry Sloan has kept the starting line up intact


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

crimedog said:


> giricek, okur and harpring will burn us if he does. these aren't the knicks. they can shoot.
> 
> tough, tough game. they need to come out gunning and keep up the intensity all game.
> 
> who cares about picks and denver. this team needs to start winning and getting respect. winning solves everything...not lotto balls.


harping won't play tonight, it's the second game of back to back. Jazz won't play him on back to back games cuz of his knee surgery


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raps are shooting a miserable 33%.

27-22 Jazz early 2nd Quarter.

Cmon, LETS GO RAPTORS.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Daaayum, AK-47 just posterized CB4.

38-32 Jazz with 7:07 left in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

38-36 Go Bonner!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Why are the Utah fans booing Chris Bosh? What did he do?


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

I was about to post the same thing, why are they booing Bosh? **** them.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

prob to get into his head.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright, the Raps are struggling...

Im gonna get some sleep, I just realized I have a game tomorrow.

Hopefully the Raps can bounce back in the 2nd Half.

Lets Go Raptors.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> Why are the Utah fans booing Chris Bosh? What did he do?


Maybe they think Bosh is pronouced "Boosh"


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not the best half I've seen us play, but I don't think we've had a call go our way all game. Sheesh.

Memokur is hitting shots. Bosh is playing him tough, he's just making them.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Mike James is still hurt. You can see how stiff his back was on a couple of plays. One loose ball where he could hardly bend over, and struggling to run back on D.

Raps came out flat, seemed to get fired up for a minute or two when they forced a turnover and got running, but they just keep fouling and giving up 3pt plays to let the Jazz extend the lead back to 8 every time.

Bonner and Bosh keeping us in it.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Raptors are getting destroyed inside


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

we are getting -----....


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Any Defense?, everytime I refresh the play by play the Jazz are scorin on like every possession


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow. Worst help defense I have ever seen in an NBA game. *AWFUL.* I can't stress how bad it was.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

martymar said:


> harping won't play tonight, it's the second game of back to back. Jazz won't play him on back to back games cuz of his knee surgery


uhh, he is playing and playing well.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Not one player on the Raptor's team played defense tonight. This Jazz team isn't even that good. All of their shots have been wide open under the basket. Not many players in the nba r gonna miss alot fo those. Also, is anyone else annoyed with Chuck and Leo this game? I mean two of them r talkin about the gayest stuff. Two of them are joking around with each other more than calling the game. I watch the games to hear about the Raptors and basketball, not to hear those two *****s talk about garbage.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Whats all this crap with the refs about?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

having more TO than assists in a game.......ain't gonna win any game......


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Terrible.
No one seemed like winning today. There was no defense at all being played.
This gots to be one of the most frustrating games this season.

aghhh. 700k down the drain.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Terrible.
> No one seemed like winning today. There was no defense at all being played.
> This gots to be one of the most frustrating games this season.
> 
> aghhh. 700k down the drain.


i was busy and only got to watch a few plays by the raps. i think it was late second half and the raps were on the fast-break? it was the SLOWEST "fast" break i had ever seen before. i'm going to rule out fatigue since the raps didn't play yesterday, but i definitely agree that they didn't seem like winning today. they had no drive or determination.

i was listening to the fan590 afterwards and at the end of the broadcast, what were they saying about the referees? i missed that bit. =S


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> i was busy and only got to watch a few plays by the raps. i think it was late second half and the raps were on the fast-break? it was the SLOWEST "fast" break i had ever seen before. i'm going to rule out fatigue since the raps didn't play yesterday, but i definitely agree that they didn't seem like winning today. they had no drive or determination.
> 
> i was listening to the fan590 afterwards and at the end of the broadcast, what were they saying about the referees? i missed that bit. =S


 yeah apparently both Sam and Jerry were pissed at the refs for something, they didnt say why tho


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Horrible help defense all game. There were constantly Jazz players wide open underneath the bucket, and more often then not they got the ball and made the easy basket. And the few times when the Raptors actually played some decent defense, they weren't able to get the rebound. 

They are going to have to re-adjust and get right back at it tomorrow though. That's what I love about the NBA.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> yeah apparently both Sam and Jerry were pissed at the refs for something, they didnt say why tho


Something that had to do with Jalen Rose, that's all I got out of it.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

drlove_playa said:


> Not one player on the Raptor's team played defense tonight. *This Jazz team isn't even that good*. All of their shots have been wide open under the basket. Not many players in the nba r gonna miss alot fo those. Also, is anyone else annoyed with Chuck and Leo this game? I mean two of them r talkin about the gayest stuff. Two of them are joking around with each other more than calling the game. I watch the games to hear about the Raptors and basketball, not to hear those two *****s talk about garbage.


winning 8 out of last 11 is not good? Then I hope the jazz get better at being not good. :cheers: 

I didn't get to see the first 3 quarters because of work, but from what I saw in the 4th quarter the jazz were stopping you guys on defense and scoring on offense. Kirilenko gets a tripple double, okur nearly a double double, all jazz players played good. The raptors have been playing damn good and have what 6 out of last 10. They are finally stepping up this season, and i figure you guys are missing a piece and your rookies developing, and your team will be making noise. Good luck rap fans! :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way, who remembers Mo Pete's circus shot in the 2nd half? That was just flat out ridiculous.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way, who remembers Mo Pete's circus shot in the 2nd half? That was just flat out ridiculous.


Yeah I remember and I won't forget it.
That was just crazy.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way, who remembers Mo Pete's circus shot in the 2nd half? That was just flat out ridiculous.


oh snap. i missed it. =( exactly how ridiculous was it? =P

no matter how terrible this game was, i'm gonna wake up early tomorrow to catch the second half of that game in an hour thing on raps tv. lol. just to see that circus shot. =)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah the Jazz and Raptors were both teams that came into this game on hot streaks. One of them had to go down, and unfortunately for the Raps the homecourt Jazz finished them in what looks like a blowout. AK-47 had a triple double (the player not the poster :clown and Bosh, while having a good scoring game, seemed to have another under-par rebounding game. I'm not even sure that after this game, he'll be averaging 8 rebounds per in January. What's up with that?

Anywho, we gotta get back on track, got another game coming up on our western road trip, and here's to Bosh getting another double-double!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

anniebananerz said:


> oh snap. i missed it. =( exactly how ridiculous was it? =P
> 
> no matter how terrible this game was, i'm gonna wake up early tomorrow to catch the second half of that game in an hour thing on raps tv. lol. just to see that circus shot. =)


Got fouled with his head down and as he ran by the bucket he just threw it up and it went in off glass. It looks a lot prettier than it sounds.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> Got fouled with his head down and as he ran by the bucket he just threw it up and it went in off glass. It looks a lot prettier than it sounds.


definitely waking up early to see that then. do you remember when it was?
third quarter or fourth quarteR?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

anniebananerz said:


> definitely waking up early to see that then. do you remember when it was?
> third quarter or fourth quarteR?


I can't remember to tell you the truth.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> I can't remember to tell you the truth.


oh well. thanks anyway =) six thirty wake up time it is. haha. just to catch that ONE shot. this is what happens when you're a crazy mo pete fanatic. lol.

anyway, i hope the raps get a huge wake up call from the lack of everything in this game and win their next game, which is, err.. today actually.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

aizn said:


> uhh, he is playing and playing well.


yeah, i was suprised he played tonite, he hasn't play a back to back games the whole season. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3258/gamelog;_ylt=Ag5IhDVgNgCmMxL8csZoY0WkvLYF

my mistake I just looked at the stats, he did play on both ends of back to back only on 3 occassions


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

vigilante said:


> Whats all this crap with the refs about?


This game had horrible officiating it was very choppy, I don't normally blame the officials but there were quite a few questionable calls


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Entire Raps teams was just not ready to play. At least not hard enough to compete with a physical and aggressive Jazz team that used constant motion and screens.

Not sure why Sam stuck with Mike James so long in the 3rdQ when it was obvious he was in pain and not able to play his normal game. Props to MJ for still putting up a decent line and actually being one of the better rebounders on the night. But I think Jose would have brought more energy to the team and should have played through his mistakes.

If Charlie doesn't do more than chuck up 3pt shots then Bonner should get ALL his minutes. Somebody tell Charlie that he is a 30% shooter from 3pt land and there is no reason for him to be shooting them every single game. Play some D and get some rebounds if you want more PT. Use your mid range game and get some points in the paint where you can draw fouls.

Bonner has been our second best rebounder lately, actually tries to bang down low with C's and take the hard foul, and he's a 40% 3pt shooter even after a slow start to the year. 

Bosh had a decent stat line but he couldn't keep Okur in front of him at all on D and was outmuscled by Jazz defenders and rebounders all night. His D is a big problem at times. Why he constantly gets beat off the dribble by guys like Webber or Okur is a mystery.

Our SG/SF rotation was just abused by Kirilenko. He did whatever he wanted out there.

Hoff has ZERO fouls and still only played 12 minutes. He got the hook after doing the RIGHT thing in the 3rd Q. He made the rotation to help Bosh who got beat baseline and Ostertag gets the slam when JoeyG doesn't rotate. I guess Sam wanted more offense on the court. Hoff had his normal 3 boards in 12mpg which is a good enough pace.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

missed the game last night, but yet again I see that Okur, or Memet O'Neal when he plays us had yet another huge night

98 points was alright, but looks like Defense and rebounding, or the lack thereof was the driving factor behind this loss. Utah provides some tough matchups for us, so this did not come as too much of a surprise.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

lucky777s said:


> Entire Raps teams was just not ready to play. At least not hard enough to compete with a physical and aggressive Jazz team that used constant motion and screens.
> 
> Not sure why Sam stuck with Mike James so long in the 3rdQ when it was obvious he was in pain and not able to play his normal game. Props to MJ for still putting up a decent line and actually being one of the better rebounders on the night. But I think Jose would have brought more energy to the team and should have played through his mistakes.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it better myself. :yes:


----------

